# how do i go about hooking up one reciever to anoyher



## trevor_mc (Feb 5, 2012)

hi please help me i have a harmon kardon avr-254 im using right now and i just got a yamaha RX-v2092 how can i connect the yamaha to the harmon kardon so i get more power any ideas? if anyone can help it would be greatly apprieciated


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Trevor, first of all, this is slightly silly. If you want more power out of your HK, it'd be better to attach a dedicated amp to it via the pre-amp outs.... something like this: Amazon.com: Onkyo M-282 2-Channel Power Amplifier: Electronics

That being said, since you've already got the Yamaha, you can kinda-sorta-maybe use it with the HK if you're looking for more power for home theater. Your avr-254 has pre-amp outputs. If you run the left/right preamp outputs into one of the aux inputs of the Yamaha, you can use the Yamaha to power your mains, and the HK to power your center + surround channels. If you're looking for more power in stereo mode (just left & right channels), there's nothing sane you can do to bridge the amplifiers of both receivers. Again, I really don't suggest that this is a great idea, but if you'd like to play with it, using the preamp outs on the HK is your answer. It also means even in stereo mode you have to run both receivers, which does nothing good for your energy bill.

If you're not using a subwoofer, a powered subwoofer WILL add bit more power to your system. With a crossover between your sub and mains, your mains will be more efficient since they don't have to focus on the bottom end.

What your set up like anyway, and what kind of power are you trying to get out of it?


----------



## trevor_mc (Feb 5, 2012)

well its kinda mix matched for my main left and right im using fisher 10 inch 3-ways model #stv-9005bc\wc and i have a 300watt powerd 10 inch cerwinvega and off the out put on that i have a 800watt sony car amp powering a 15 inch sub lol pretty hurtin i know


----------

